# THE BIG SOUTH CONFERENCE



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*Big South unveils new basketball tourney format*









The Big South announced the format for 2013-15 tournaments, which will be played at Coastal Carolina University’s new Student Recreation and Convocation Center.

All 12 men’s and all 11 women’s teams will convene on South Carolina’s Grand Strand for a week of basketball. In all, there will be 21 games in six days, starting with first-round men’s action on Tuesday, March 5.

The conference presidents and basketball coaches also agreed on a new basketball scheduling format for the 2012-13 season. The league will be split into two divisions:
Liberty
VMI
Radford
Longwood
High Point
Campbell 

The other division will feature— 
Winthrop
Coastal Carolina
Presbyterian
Charleston Southern
Gardner-Webb
UNC Asheville.

Teams will play a 16-game schedule featuring home-and-home series against opponents in their own division. Teams will play six crossover games against opponents from the other division, three at home and three on the road.

*2013 Big South Tournament Schedule*

Tuesday, March 5 – Men’s first round games (4 games, 9 vs 12, 11 vs 10)
Wednesday, March 6 – Women’s first round games (3)
Thursday, March 7 – Men’s quarterfinal games (4)
Friday, March 8 – Women’s quarterfinal games (4)
Saturday, March 9 – Men’s semifinals (2) and Women’s semifinals (2)
Sunday, March 10 – Men’s finals and Women’s finals

Baseball will have the same divisions outlined for men’s basketball.
The baseball schedule will feature 24 conference games. Teams will play a 3 game series against five teams in the same division and three in the other division based on the final 2012 Conference standings. 

Longwood will be penciled in as the last place for Division A from last year which means we will play Winthrop, Presbyterian, and Charleston Southern as our out-of-division schedule.


----------

